# Puma Bicycle.



## Jason (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.puma.com/bike/

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 10, 2006)

Reminds me of the old "slingshot" bikes, either they are making them for puma or the patent has run out. I'm not sure that I could trust a folding bike? I could see it being cool for simple commuting in a big city.

This is a race version, with costly shit all over it. I've ridden these before and they are quite quick and light.






~A


----------



## Jason (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree there totally a citybike. Still pretty cool if your in the city and space is at a premium.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks nice! I like Puma stuff. Their shoes are nice but I have wide feet and their shoes end up being too tight no matter what the size. But Id love to test ride that bike! I wish they made Roller Blades. I love roller blading!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

Pretty cool looking bike.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 28, 2006)

meh only 1 gear there are ball busting hills where i live - no thanks


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jan 16, 2007)

too bad it has a seat on the post


----------



## Aaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> too bad it has a seat on the post



most fags would say that


----------



## Drew (Jan 17, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> meh only 1 gear there are ball busting hills where i live - no thanks



 Pretty much... When I saw they had a mouseover thing on the rear hub, I got excited for a moment when I thought they'd gone with a continuously variable transmission. But for serious city biking (not merely commuting to the bus stop and back, but riding in downtown traffic), you NEED gears. Not just for hills (though you need them for that too), but for the extra power for fast accellerations and higher speeds. A single gear will have to be ratio'd low enough so you can start comfortably from a stand-still, which means it won't go nearly high enough to get into the 20-30mph range you need to ride through traffic. 

Interesting idea, but it's not practical for serious urban riding.


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2007)

If you're going to get a bike, get a Fisher:

http://www.fisherbikes.com/index.asp

Nothing else touches them, imo.


----------



## Leon (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah, my 6 speed bike has perfect gearing for city riding. 1 & 2 for hills (when i was in Cincinnati, anyways ), 3 & 4 for low traffic streets, and 5 & 6 for that 20/30 mph range traffic.


----------



## Drew (Jan 29, 2007)

Different strokes for different folks - I haven't ridden any of their frames since they got back into production, but my Voodoo frame kicks all sorts of ass. 

http://www.voodoocycles.net/


----------



## Jason (Jan 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> If you're going to get a bike, get a Fisher:
> 
> http://www.fisherbikes.com/index.asp
> 
> Nothing else touches them, imo.



My friend has the Big Sur..He likes it I own a Giant STP..


----------

